# Status Update On My Birds!



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Great food news, well sort of. No pet store, but I got a small wild bird feed bag from the dollar store.

I found this huge and very shallow dog dish. Its like a swimming pool. It is a good 10" around and only an inch deep. They love it. Both drink and bathe in it and I change it almost constantly. They love it.

I also bought a cheap seed feeding tray and they use it very well. They actually use the feeder I got them...and are both eating very well.

Keeping them caged a little more often now. Last night was ridiculous. My friend has awesome dreads in his hair. I mean awesome nappy dreads and the birds just would not leave him alone. Because they sit at the table next to my bed they were picking on his head all night. He woke up with them on him and so did I. They have their own pillow on my bed that they are allowed on...And Zion won't get off me unless he is caged or hungry.

My daughter handles BOTH with ease. Seph hates me but my daughter who will be 3 in September can hold him. He will peck very hard at me but he won't dare peck her.

Zion kisses me. Gentle little pecks and he snuggles in with me. I loves him so much.

But yes they are too messy, need to paper train them!


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh yeah and they know what I'm feeling I swear. Zion thought I was going to kill him today, I was upset, and Seph pecked me hard a few times and I cussed a bit. Was ready to just walk out because it's been a hard day. But then I had to get Z in the cage. He was scared of me, he knew I was upset. Knew that I kinda tossed Seph in and wasn't talking to him as usual trying to make friends. More like OK In, Now. Pretty upset with the whole day. He flew to my daughter but she brought him to the cage.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Rycharde said:


> Oh yeah and they know what I'm feeling I swear. Zion thought I was going to kill him today, I was upset, and Seph pecked me hard a few times and I cussed a bit. Was ready to just walk out because it's been a hard day. But then I had to get Z in the cage. He was scared of me, he knew I was upset. Knew that I kinda tossed Seph in and wasn't talking to him as usual trying to make friends. More like OK In, Now. Pretty upset with the whole day. He flew to my daughter but she brought him to the cage.


Your birds DO know what you are feeling. Animals can sense things about us. I ALWAYS check my feelings at the door when I go into my loft. Nothing about my day has anything to do with my birds. Even if I'm mad at THEM for something like not trapping fast enough or whatever. THAT is still MY fault, not the birds. Don't ever take you frustrations out on your animals or children. They don't know or care what kind of day you had. They love you anyway.  
Sounds like your birdies are getting quite spoiled. That's GREAT. They were put here for us to spoil.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah you're totally right. Usually I ask people to walk around the block or come back later in my house period if they're in a bad mood. Good excuse. My house! LoL ahhh yeah too much stress, trying to totally hide the fact that I even have birds here before the public health nurse visits tomorrow. Like I said keeping low key.

I've been very happy this weekend with my friend visiting from out of town and now that he is gone I am kinda thrown back into the reality that I have 40 boxes and 20 bags on my front porch that need to go into a house that has absolutely no space in it to contain said boxes and bags and ehhyesa.

My birds ARE spoiled. Thats why I took them in. To spoil them and make them better. They even get classical music when I'm gone  Birds have it better than I do right now. 

I gave them a ladder in their cage because it came with the feeder in a toy 2 for 1 pack. They don't care for it.

I'm going to try some bell balls, but now I've let Zion out and hes watching me play a video game while I cool down and take a break. I needs breaks!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping these youngsters.

It is wonderful that you are able to enjoy these birds, they are not used to your world, but have graced it with their presence and made it a better world. It is a challenge for them to conform to a human world too. 

I always speak softly as possible with my birds, kind of like Snow White when she was in the forest talking sweetly to the birds, that is what they want and need.

Please remember they are gifts from our Creator, they do appreciate you helping them, but are also dependent on you as their caregiver.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hey Your birds sound wonderful! 
You mentioned having to paper train them. I haven't used these yet but I know you can get them for pigeons. I don't know if you've heard of them? They look pretty good and i'm sure they would be alot easier than paper training-
http://www.bird-diaper.com/


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Now I have to train my daughter how to speak nicely to Zion. She is the one paper training him.

I mean I would, but she takes it on so well!!!!

Every time he gets off his blanky she grabs him and puts him back and tells him "YOU STAY THERE" its cute! He loves her very very much, he sleeps on HER now *sigh* 

This morning was awesome, I had the nicest wakeup. 
Zion was doing a flight dance on my bed. Nice cool breeze after a hot night. Hes just flapping and bobbling and dancing. This guy is so awesome, he takes off from perches and is learning to take off from lower platforms now


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

I woke up this morning to find that Zion had been brave enough to come down from his tower. No longer afraid of him falling, he's been able to fly as far when he needs to.
Landed on my butt then crawled up my body to nestle on my neck. Yeah talk about spoiled, I let him sleep with me, my boyfriend dosen't mind them doing this either and they really get into his dreads. 

Zion is now jumping from pillow to pillow (I have like 100 on my bed) in short bursts of flight but my daughter seeing this has placed him back on his table. 

He finds an interest in my daughter's toys, especially a small Diego figure and an alarm clock that projects the time onto the wall. He really likes my alarm clock too 

Seph is same old same old, but eating and drinking very well I'm proud to say,

I want to go back to bed but Daddy has to stay up with his babies...(sigh)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Never a dull moment with them around 

Reti


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

In terms of the pigeons having their own place or perch...we keep our pigeons out during the day, but at night they sleep in their cages, covered with a dark sheet. Otherwise, we would NEVER be able to sleep in!! Cages can be pricey though, you have to kinda shop around. 
Sounds like you're having a great time though!  Glad the pijies are doing well.

Sabina


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

So there was a ruckus of peeping and chirping today, mom insisted I check on the babies and what do you know, they are kissing and cuddling. AWWW! I apologized for interrupting their little love affair and walked back out laughing my head off.

We scored a cheap cage. 10$ It is for a dog but it works. Really well. The bars are close together and it is huge so they love it. Seph will hide back in there if you don't close the door on him.

Is it normal for my bird to sound like a baby chick still? LoL its so cute.

He sings along to music now too....


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Mine also sing a really weird song that sounds like baby birds. It took me a long time to realize that it was adult pigeons, and not a million little ones or some other kind of bird. I thought they only made that one cooing sound, but they're pretty diverse.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Really? So theres a chance that he will always sing this pretty!!!!

He also quacks like a duck when I corner him. Which I don't need to do now since he now likes me. But before to pick him up for feedings I'd have to get him in a corner of his box and sneak a hand up on him, he would quack. 

Neither of them has ever cooed for me!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Rycharde said:


> Neither of them has ever cooed for me!


Just give them some time....


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

They usually don't start cooing till they're over 8 wks old...before that, it's squeaking, and in the case of the youngun we have now, screeching!


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Seph cooed a little when I put him in the cage today. Just a little.

Wondering A) when is he going to figure out that he can't fly with one wing?

B) is the necking these two are doing indicative of any sort of fling?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A) You'd think so but they usually don't.

B) Might be, but they're still a tad young, I thought.

Do you see any evidence of budding feathers on Seph's wing yet? It might still be a little early but I'd tend to think it should be any week now.

Pidgey


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Budding feathers?
He is almost completely free of his orange fuzz, you can count the little hairs on him. ZIon is the baby , Seph is much older, I think anyway. But they are so cute together!!!!


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Just curious. When you buy a bird from a legit source that is not feral how would one distinguish this?

My health nurse called social services on me to let them know that I have doves from someone at church and they are going to be looking for proof that these guys are actual pets and not dirty disgusting street birds that are a risk to my family.

I want to keep the birds but I want to keep my kids too... I need to get them banded or something HELP!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry this is not about this but please read the messages i sent you rycharde ty.... p l


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By "budding feathers" I meant that feathers may eventually start popping out of Seph's damaged wing and grow back.

You can sometimes get bands from some of the agricultural-oriented pet and animal supply stores (feed stores) like these:

http://www.westernsporting.com/Merc...de=1111&Product_Code=PS1052&Category_Code=SPB

...that can be put on a grown pigeon. You'll just have to call around for "leg bands" tomorrow.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21550-- there is splastic snap on bands there i think i know there are some types of bands.. like those ones below


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey bud can't open private messages , my pc blocks them on this forum. Sorry bout that. 

So I'm going to order these bands, I need them by the 17th when I show the bird to my worker. *sigh* 

Going to try to get a real nice looking cage for them too just so they look really like pets and less like livestock. 

I'd like to get some kind of documentation I could print out about Rock Doves, care and maintenance and the various ways people use them in sport and as pets. Just to show that this little baby is indeed an appropriate household pet.

Really thats all I need to prove, that he is just as legit as a budgie or parrot, just a little more emmm hated and disgusted by most people who live in big cities who think its next to a rat when it comes to being a bad pet (when we all know rats are also great clean pets!)


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Rycharde, about pm's. My 'puter blocks them too, unless I hit cancel them open them up separately.
I think the plastic snap bands are what you need. Wish I knew someplace local for you to get them. Since you're in Canada, you might check into some Canadian pigeon organizations similar to the American Racing Pigeon Union. Just do some "googling" (gad, it's a verb now.). 
People in the UK keep doves/pigeons all the time, so does the Queen for that matter. She ought to have a bit of status


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Dosen't Zion really look like he will grow into a fine and gorgeous tippler


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

We ordered snap bands from Foy's Pigeon supplies, they came pretty quick.

I don't remember the vet situation in your area, but a note from a vet that the birds won't transmit diseases would probably work nicely. There are also health dept websites explaining that pigeons pose no health risks, will try to find those later for you to print out...


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Sabrina!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

well that post there are snap on bands there and others i am going there if you wanna meet me there i could bring you 2 bands i never used too,, the ones u need to puton them at 6 days old-----just for those in woodstock ontario there is a auction there where there is pigeon food, bands,meds,pigeons,and there and all kind of other birds there like ducks and chickens it is near the casino, and race track (behinde the race track) it is there every friday night at 7:00 till like 10-12 depends right back on this post then if you think you may go and if u need me to bring the bands- just trying to help sorry if im annoying


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Rycharde said:


> My health nurse called social services on me to let them know that I have doves from someone at church and they are going to be looking for proof that these guys are actual pets and not dirty disgusting street birds that are a risk to my family.
> 
> I want to keep the birds but I want to keep my kids too... I need to get them banded or something HELP!



Biggest bunch of BS I heard all day.
This is a case of someone who is prejudiced against pigeons sticking thier nose in where it doesn`t belong. Stand your ground and don`t let them intimidate you. I know of several guys in various parts of Canada who raise pigeons. Tell em to go pound sand. 

For that matter Alain Galbraith is located in Canada and has probably half a million pigeons.

good luck


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

I know how you feel , I feel the same. But as soon as she saw them she was like "EWWW KEEP THEM OUTSIDE THEY ARE GROSS IM TELLING!"

I was like  Emmm they are PETS. They are cleaner than my cats and you woulden't need to report to social services had I got a new cat so...yeah pound sand! But she said her job is on the line because they are illegal. I need to join a pigeon club then?

Like I said earlier. Racing birds, that can't race due to injury who have been retired as pets.
Tipplers. 

One has a wing dent and the other a wing almost gone, when a tippler can't fly a tippler can't race and its only good as a pet right? Well thats what my birds are then. Wounded and unable to be trained to race. End of story .


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

That is wrong i have 30 fancy's and i am not in a club or is my dad just getting out of racing pigeons he has 50 maybe it could go for me as my dad having to have done racing pigeons or it could be by them not being in our house


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tipplers don't race, exactly, they just compete by way of staying aloft the longest:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tippler

You'd need a special kind of band to really get away with the idea that they're truly registered birds with some national group. Those kinds of bands are of one-piece construction that have to be put on the chicks leg in a period of time somewhere in the range of from 5 to 10 days old. Those bands can't be put on later unless they've been split, which is usually pretty obvious. If you were really good, you could use a coping saw to split them and then glue them back together around the birds' legs with an epoxy (very little). Add a little dust and poop residue and only a truly motivated skeptic is going figure it out.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

or hedge your bets by telling her that the birds were never banded w/a permanent band (should she get around to asking) because the breeder didn't bother, and order some literature from some Canadian pigeon clubs so it might be "resting" around the house. Except for the seed hulls and feathers, my feathered friends are a lot less difficult to keep and, frankly, I think less likely, to give me something than my much-loved cat.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

yea see if you plan on breeding your bird you will need some bands i have 2 left overs witch only say a nuber and 2007 if you want them i could give you to them or somthing and as i said i willbe in woodstock at the fairgrouds tonight get a chinese owl hen and a pair of rollers they DO SELL snap on bands or the other im not sure


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

flit is right my dad breed some and only banded some he never banded the others we had like 20 but know there gone


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Honestly I think I could easily put on any band and say its registered and they would know no better about it.

Any band will do.

Unfortunately theres like no way I'm getting to Woodstock. First we're expecting a baby in the house any day, second I don't know where it is and third I don't drive or anything!

If you could mail me a couple bands I'd be forever in your debt and I'd even send you five bucks for the trouble if you want. This site here needs a credit card so again I'm stuck. 

So I guess my offer would be a crisp blue Canadian five for a couple rings in an envelope? If I have the rings I'm set they wont ask any questions, I'll say they are endurance flyer's that cant fly and I'm keeping them as pets.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i could even send them to my uncle and aunt to hamilton they live there and you could pick them up there maybe or somthing but i dont know when this will be and i only have 2 bands unless you want some snap on ones my uncle or aunt doesnt drive either ill ask my dad later about mailing


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

you could even say that they were 2 big before they were able to be banded


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks PL. I don't care what kind of bands they are wearing as long as they have some kind of band on which will make them look like domestic birds


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Hmm, couldn't you just make a couple of makeshift bands? Like you said, it's not like anyone accusing them of being gross is going to know the difference, or get close enough to check.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah good idea! Suggestions on how to do that?

People are ignorant. These social workers didn't even know that midwives were acceptable substitutes for doctors during pregnancy! 

So they wouldn't know a fancy pigeon from their....well anyway if I band them and convince them that they are pets I think we're all good.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

This site basically explains that only immune-compromised people are really at risk from diseases from pigeon droppings, and that would only occur at high levels of exposure. However you would probably have to highlight those parts, cause it would be easy to look at the article and say--look at these diseases that pigeons cause!
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh/html/epi/epi-pigeon.shtml

this site at least says that pigeons don't transmit the avian flu.
http://www.azdhs.gov/avianflu/

We could send you some snap bands for free, just email me your address.


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks a tonne Sabrina


----------

